# Super Stroke Ultra Slim Splash Putter Grip



## JT77 (Jun 21, 2012)

I ordered one of these after thinking about changing to a slightly larger grip.  I had seen a few players at my club using the jumbo version, so was going to take a gamble and order one.
However, when I went to order, I noticed that they had a slimmer version available, having not used an over sized grip before I really liked the look of the slimmed down version.
Well, it arrived today and when I took it from the pack I was very pleased with the look and feel of it. Took it to the pro shop to get it fitted (would do it myself but wanted it done right lol)
Took it for a spin tonight and so far I am really happy, feels great, sits in my hands so well, I feel like I don't have to grip too tight to get the result I am after.
I would recommend this to anyone looking a putter grip and even those who are not, they feel great, look great, and perform great.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2012)

Was looking for a new putter grip as mine was tired and had lost its 'tackiness' despite regular cleaning. On the back of this review I thought I'd give one of these a try. Had mine installed today and it looks like it will be exactly what I was after. Just the right size and nice and tacky. Can't play with it yet (still setting) but very excited about stroking some putts tomorrow!


----------



## JT77 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hope it works well for you mate, I really like mine, been on couple weeks and so far so good


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2012)

JT77 said:



			Hope it works well for you mate, I really like mine, been on couple weeks and so far so good 

Click to expand...

First try this morning and love it  real test in tomorrow's medal. Looking forward to it


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 7, 2012)

I am off to a local pro shop to see if I can get one fitted, would do it myself but want one on for tomorrows club champs 

Impatient, me? haha


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 7, 2012)

couldnt get a Superstroke as none in stock, plumped for a winn lite jumbo grip, having a go at home and my grip feels much more solid and easier to put a solid stroke on the ball.

Only downside is it doesnt fit in the putter well lol


----------



## JT77 (Jul 7, 2012)

Glad your liking it tiger. Gibbo, u should have been patient buddy, but Winn grips are a good job too. Good luck


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 7, 2012)

It was a tenner fitted so no harm done if it doesnt work. Acid test is tomoz in the Club champs round 1


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			It was a tenner fitted so no harm done if it doesnt work. Acid test is tomoz in the Club champs round 1 

Click to expand...

You are SO impatient!!! Hope you weren't rained off like me. Got four holes in today but enjoyed the new grip for four holes I finished.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 8, 2012)

I holed a few  decent putts today, still getting used to it but my lines were spot on, just the length that done me a few times and that was down to me not the putter.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone else using one of these or the fatso one?

JT, how fat is the one that you fitted? Is it just slightly thicker than a standard putter grip or a good bit "fatter". I'm interested in experimenting with one but not sure whether to go fatso or slim!


----------



## JT77 (Aug 22, 2012)

Craw, mine is just bigger than standard, I really like it as it sits well in the hands and is kinda square all the way down. A friend of mine got the medium one fitted, its not the super fat one but you can get both thumbs on the front if that's what your after and it feels very comfortable, the super size one is just too big in my opinion. If I were to change from the slim, it would be for the med, 1.5 I think they are, but for now I am more than happy with mine. 
Gamola were doing the slim for a tenna, but not sure about prices now mate. 
Good luck


----------



## Region3 (Aug 22, 2012)

Slightly off the OP, but a few friends of mine have had the new Ping Gnome grip fitted to their putters and swear by them. Slightly bigger than standard and soft and tacky.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok, I think I'll go for the Super Slim at 1.3".

That looks like a decent compromise, I'll give it a bash at worst it'll not suit.

Thanks.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 28, 2012)

I have ordered the slim lite.

1.3" diameter. I'll fit it when it arrives and update how the ultra slim's big brother performs!


----------



## JT77 (Aug 28, 2012)

Keep us up to date with how it goes, always good to keep options open when putter goes off a bit lol.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 28, 2012)

Chopped 2" off my putter today as well. Think she's 32 inches now and feels amazing. Hope the grip arrives tomorrow. Fingers crossed as its only coming from Hamilton.


----------



## JT77 (Aug 28, 2012)

32 inches, you not find it a bit too small? I'm only 5'8, putter is 33.5 and feels just about right.


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 28, 2012)

I cut 2 inches off my putter last year from 34" to 32". The results have been impressive, I now feel I'm a much more confident putter. I feel it's improved me hugely inside 6 feet


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 28, 2012)

I should add as well that I'm 5-8"

I believe David Howell uses a 32" as well and he's 6-2".


----------



## JT77 (Aug 28, 2012)

It maybe something to try in the future but I put well at present, guess it what ever works


----------



## thecraw (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, that's it arrived and fitted, I'll update after Blairgowrie on Friday as that's the next time I'll get to play.


----------



## Fader (Aug 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Well, that's it arrived and fitted, I'll update after Blairgowrie on Friday as that's the next time I'll get to 
Play.
		
Click to expand...

Be interested in hearing how this goes, as just ordered one this morning from gamolagolf.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Well, that's it arrived and fitted, I'll update after Blairgowrie on Friday as that's the next time I'll get to play.
		
Click to expand...

Interested to hear how you go.  I've got the superslim fitted at the moment and wish I'd got the slim lite, superslim isn't too much different to a normal grip (other than the same circumference obviously......).

Might get the slim lite to try....


----------



## thecraw (Sep 2, 2012)

Just a wee update on the super slim. Its working well. Great feel and just the right thickness for me. Certainly takes the tension out of the hands and the round shape of the grip feels more natural in my hands that a bog standard "fat" grip.

So far very happy with the grip. Works very well with the best putter currently on the market! Ghost Spider is a legend.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 3, 2012)




----------

